# Make Your Gutter Ladder Safer



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

With a little no skid shelf liner and a little tape of your choice your ladder can be made a little safer plus your nice new gutter doesn't get marred.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good observation.

Guys will also put pipe insulation around them as well. 

Best bet, for both stability and protecting the gutter, is a stand off. 

This one looks nice but $250...ouch.


----------



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

When we’re doing a roofing job, to keep the gutter from getting messed up I took an old metal highway sign drill some holes in it and nail it to the roof sticking past the gutter. We can roof right over the plate and when where done just lift the shingles pop the nails out of the plate and were good to go.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes Sir, mine had insulation until the sun did a number and I preferred it but this shelf liner was here and in a 6x6 sheet so it gets used. In fact this is the second application and the ladder now gets stored in the shade. Not perfect but good nuff.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use one of these and have a set of adjustable legs bolted to the ladder with big pads for feet.
http://www.zoro.com/werner-quickcli...gclid=CJO5uYOf28UCFQaraQodb4IAdQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

